# PF Secret Santa 2020



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

*Welcome to PF Secret Santa 2020!*

Entries for 2020 are now closed :Stop










We are thrilled to be back for yet more fun and festivities and hope that plenty of you will join in.

*Opening from date is earlier this year to try and help ensure that pictures go up promptly* (for those who are busy over the Christmas period).

As with last year, this year's Secret Santa Paws will be run by myself and @Torin. All official SS threads will be started by myself or Torin.

*Please read the below rules and regs before signing up, even if you have participated in previous years:*


*Players MUST* have minimum 100 posts and 6 months on the forum to join in - I'm sorry if that means some people cannot play, but we need to make sure that people are regularly involved with PF. Participants should be regularly active on the forum throughout the coming months (please log in a few times a week to ensure you don't miss anything and we can get in touch if we need to).
Maximum capacity of 70 separate dogs - first come, first served.
50p via PayPal (friends and family) is required per individual dog playing - and must be sent to [email protected] (please put your username and the dog's name in the comments on Paypal). In the event of non-compliance with the rules this 50p will NOT be refunded. The collected money will hopefully go to charity providing that all participants receive their parcels and we do not end up having to send out emergency parcels.
There will be deadlines (see below) so please stick to them. Please please PLEASE only sign up if you can commit to the deadlines - I really do not want to have to spend time chasing you and it is not fair on those who stick to deadlines if you do not.


*Deadlines:*
*Now- 24th September* = Participants thread - sign up sign up!!! (assuming you have been good this year……)
Send your details, (Name, Address, Dog participating, number of parcels wanting to send/receive, ie you could have 3 dogs all wanting to send and receive or 3 dogs wanting to send one parcel and receive one parcel) by PM to ME only, along with your 50p (per parcel receiving) by Paypal (friends and family) to the above email.
If details *and* monies have not been received by Sept 24th then sorry you will have missed the boat this year.
If you have participated in SS in previous years then please let us know who you bought for so we can try to mix it up.

*24th September - 8th October* = Likes and dislikes. Tell us about your pooch - if by the 8th of October no details have been posted then sorry you will have missed the boat this year, your name will be removed from the list.

*8th- 12th October* = you will receive a message telling you who you are buying for from either Torin. or myself - whichever of us contacts you with your present receiver will be your primary contact for the duration of this year's SS.

*12th October - 1st December* = BUY BUY BUY BUY - minimum spend £5 not including postage.

*1ST Dec* LATEST you need to have posted your parcel. Once posted take a picture of proof of postage (date included) and PM the message to either myself or Torin., whoever was your primary SS contact.

*19th - 25th Dec* - Time for your woofers to open their parcels. Pictures of the opening to be up by 28th December at the very latest

*25th - 28th Dec *(or as soon as all pictures of opened parcels are up) - time to guess who your SS was. All guesses to have been made by 28th December.

All gifts must be wrapped - doggies love the paper shredding time!!
Make sure to include a clue as to your identity in your parcel for your receiver to guess.
Participation in the PARCEL RECEIVED thread, PICTURES of openings and participation in the who sent to me/ guessing thread are COMPULSORY and should be done in a timely manner - please do not keep your SS wondering if you have received/opened their parcel.
Failure to comply will result in you being placed on the naughty list for next year, meaning you will not be able to participate!!

I know life can get in the way, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not join up if you know you won't be able to meet all of the deadlines. If your universe goes all squiffy and you are having issues then please try and make the time to send a PM to your SS contact. Members look forward to this all year and it's a shame when it goes Pete Tong!
Lastly ---- ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY!!! 










Participants

Sairy - Holly
Torin. - Cadvan
Linznmilly - Milly & Honey
Rosie64 - Chip
StormyThai - Thai
SusieRainbow - Reena & Bobby
SarahH - Nooka
SarahH - Puzzle & Fly
Pawsonme - Jasper & Izzy
Apollo2012 - Apollo
Forestwomble - Bungo
Teddy-dog - Teddy
Picaresque - Gelert
Pinklizzy - Biggles & Darcy
Mrs Phas - Foglia
Mrs Phas - Falcor
ShibaPup - Lily
ShibaPup - Second parcel (possible pupper)
Tillystar - Tilly
JoanneF - Timber
Boxer123 - Sox
Boxer123 - Loki
Tyton - Beau
Tyton - Samuel
Tyton - Kahn
Veba - Reilly
Jason25 - Daisy


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

. . . Is this the participation thread?

If so, I'm in.

Or is it the other thread?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

We're in!!! Can't wait to get our SS recipients......must.......be.........patient!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> . . . Is this the participation thread?
> 
> If so, I'm in.
> 
> Or is it the other thread?


Yes, this one  When there's some people signed up (details PMed and 50ps sent) @Sairy will start a list edited onto the first post with the names of users and dogs


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Torin. said:


> Yes, this one  When there's some people signed up (details PMed and 50ps sent) @Sairy will start a list edited onto the first post with the names of users and dogs


Thank you.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Pm and monies sent for Chip
Can't wait to get our recipient


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Money sent.
Bobby and Reena to share a parcel please.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Details and money sent


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just to let people know, if I don't respond to your message and update the participants list straight away, but you can see that I've been on the forum please don't think I'm ignoring you. I have a spreadsheet on my laptop for SS and go through the new messages in one go once (or maybe twice) per day. I like to make sure I am well organised


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Money and PM sent from me and my 2.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes please pm and money sent for Apollo


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

We are in! PM and Paypal sent.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Foglia and falcor are in
Money just being paid as I type

Edit 50p each has been deposited


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> Foglia and falcor are in
> Money just being paid as I type
> 
> Edit 50p each has been deposited


Awesome! Just need a PM from you to confirm address etc.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Money and PM sent!! Can’t wait! I get more excited about this than anything else :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

PM and money sent


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@mrs phas I have tried to send you a PM but your settings do not allow me to. Are you able to change your settings as it is essential that I can PM you for this.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Bumpity bump


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Posting to remind me to pm to take part


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

BUMP ,
Come on folks sign up for a bit of fun after such a horrible year
.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm afraid I haven't been around much (human and canine illness taking its toll), but would love to join in with my three if we're still allowed?

Will promise to pop in more often and spam everyone with pictures and news if giant dogs and their escapades, pretty please?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just going to bump this again. There are a few more people I'm expecting to sign up, but never fear - we have enough to run it as it is. Obviously it would be nice if some more signed up though.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@JoanneF do you fancy taking part?


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I forgot :Eggonface but hopefully done now


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Didn't @Boxer123 want to join in too?  Sure the boys deserve a big Christmas parcel this year!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

That's it, let's just tag a load of people. Anyone you can think of. @tabelmabel?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes we do sorry crazy week at work this is my weekend job x


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> Yes we do sorry crazy week at work this is my weekend job x


Excellent. I shall eagerly await your message in my inbox.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sairy said:


> @JoanneF do you fancy taking part?


I've never done it, I'll need to read back and see what's involved.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@O2.0 it's ridiculous that you live so far away.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> I've never done it, I'll need to read back and see what's involved.


It's so eeeeeasy!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@JoanneF do you want me to nominate a SS buddy for you like when you're a new kid at school?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sairy said:


> @JoanneF do you want me to nominate a SS buddy for you like when you're a new kid at school?


Haha - I *think* I would manage, I'm not sure how to do the 50p PayPal thing so I'll need to check that out.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> Haha - I *think* I would manage, I'm not sure how to do the 50p PayPal thing so I'll need to check that out.


Have you got a PayPal account?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sairy said:


> Have you got a PayPal account?


Yes, I do. I'll have a look and shout out if I get stuck.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> Yes, I do. I'll have a look and shout out if I get stuck.


Excellent stuff! If I'm not around then I'm sure one of the other members will help you.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay we've just signed up.  
Can't wait to find out our SS & go shopping !!!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sairy said:


> @O2.0 it's ridiculous that you live so far away.


Sorry!! 

I do enjoy stalking the SS threads, particularly the opening one


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Done it!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Excellent stuff! I will update my spreadsheet and the participants list when I return from picking George up from nursery #priorities


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m in all done I think. (Sox doubts Santa will come for Loki this year)


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

JoanneF said:


> I've never done it, I'll need to read back and see what's involved.


It's my first time taking part too, but I'm super excited now.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

@MontyMaude would you like to play?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> @MontyMaude would you like to play?


MontyMaude is sitting out this year. I am hoping that Hector and Hilde will return next year.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Have @Jason25 and Daisy ever done a SS?

(tagging people is sneaky evil genius)


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Yay our bullying tactics worked. Participants list updated


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> Have @Jason25 and Daisy ever done a SS?
> 
> (tagging people is sneaky evil genius)


They have not. About time they did I think...


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> @MontyMaude would you like to play?


We are going to take a year off this year as we still have toys coming out of our ears and Hilde is having to watch her weight after packing on some lockdown poundage and me being chastised by the lovely vet who did her annual vaccinations


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

The participant list is looking a lot healthier now! How exciting!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> We are going to take a year off this year as we still have toys coming out of our ears and Hilde is having to watch her weight after packing on some lockdown poundage and me being chastised by the lovely vet who did her annual vaccinations


Is Hector going to join in with Hildes weight watching? 
Look forward to seeing you all on SS next year


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Torin. said:


> Have @Jason25 and Daisy ever done a SS?
> 
> (tagging people is sneaky evil genius)


I think Daisy would love a SS parcel!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Has anyone tagged @lullabydream she hasn't been on a while hope alls ok.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Is Hector going to join in with Hildes weight watching?
> Look forward to seeing you all on SS next year


He might be on slightly less rations than before, he was so hard done by yesterday he ate a raw tender stem broccoli because he was sooo hungry


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

I'll join in again even though I get so stressed figuring out what to buy! Will get payment etc done this weekend.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Veba said:


> I'll join in again even though I get so stressed figuring out what to buy! Will get payment etc done this weekend.


Yay excellent!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Just sent my (the boys) details in..... Can start getting excited now


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yay more peeps and puppers , the more the merrier . I do so look forward to this every year


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Participants list updated again. Currently 25 partaking so we have almost reached last year's number.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Has anyone tagged @lullabydream she hasn't been on a while hope alls ok.


Last I heard she is having internet issues, if that is sorted then it would be great for Lullabydream to take part but with the issues it would be difficult to keep up with the rules


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just a reminder that if you are thinking of signing up then you have until Thursday to do so. If you are unsure because you've never done it before then don't worry - we will be very happy to talk you through it. All we ask is that you don't go awol and stick to the deadlines and conditions we have put in place. It's been a rotten year for many of us, but this is something nice to look forward to.

For those who have already signed up, look out for the likes and dislikes thread which will appear at the back end of next week igeonigeonigeon


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Yepyep, if anyone's not sure on something just say (privately is also fine)


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I CAN'T WAIT TO START BUYING STUFFFFFF! I've had to hold back so far but I will be unleashed sooooon!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> I CAN'T WAIT TO START BUYING STUFFFFFF! I've had to hold back so far but I will be unleashed sooooon!


Hahah me too!!!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm thinking about my clue already


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Holly has started writing her list to santa.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm sorry, @Sairy - love that I came to mind when thinking of randoms to tag but there's no Christmas in our house for dogs. Bah humbug they get a little bit of turkey but no presents at all


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> I'm sorry, @Sairy - love that I came to mind when thinking of randoms to tag but there's no Christmas in our house for dogs. Bah humbug they get a little bit of turkey but no presents at all


I did think of you too & thought I'd of loved to buy for another TT & Tilly too


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> I'm sorry, @Sairy - love that I came to mind when thinking of randoms to tag but there's no Christmas in our house for dogs. Bah humbug they get a little bit of turkey but no presents at all


Boooo! Scrooge!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Tillystar said:


> I did think of you too & thought I'd of loved to buy for another TT & Tilly too


Blimey! That is an underhand tactic! Guilt tripping me


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Can anyone link me to the photos of opening presets last year please? I could only find the cat ones in my search.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> I'm thinking about my clue already


Me too.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

tabelmabel said:


> I'm sorry, @Sairy - love that I came to mind when thinking of randoms to tag but there's no Christmas in our house for dogs. Bah humbug they get a little bit of turkey but no presents at all


 No presents that's the best bit watching them open them.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> Can anyone link me to the photos of opening presets last year please? I could only find the cat ones in my search.


https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-19-unwrap.522794/


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> No presents that's the best bit watching them open them.


Holly thinks all presents are for her. I expect she will help George open his :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

A little tip for the newbies - look out for a suitable box for your SS and don't throw any shoeboxes away! I will have to be on the lookout for one in my house ompus


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks @Sairy - I was searching 2019 and secret santa without hyphens :Eggonface


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Sairy said:


> A little tip for the newbies - look out for a suitable box for your SS and don't throw any shoeboxes away! I will have to be on the lookout for one in my house ompus


Also pay attention to box size vs postage cutoffs. Last year I hoarded the most perfect box. It fitted my biggest present in amazingly well flat out. And then it turned out to be like 2cm into the next postage parcel size? So then I had to do a last minute hunt for an alternative because the cost difference between the two sizes was enormous.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> No presents that's the best bit watching them open them.


Found this old thread as i remembered this did come up for discussion before

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/whats-your-dog-getting-for-christmas.521606/

And it is so sad . . .murphles favourite part of christmas was always our party games night which we have every year at our house but not this year.

Murphs is such a party boy, we all sit in a huge circle on the floor and murphs takes his place in the circle. He used to bark at the dart board (our games night traditionally finishes with a riotous game of Bullseye!) But for the past few years he has just plonked himself right down and taken it in his stride.

Tilly has never come to the party - she isnt a party girl. She is ever so good in her crate though whilst drunk people stumble over her habitat to get to the loo.

No christmas in our house this year with these restrictions. Boo:Arghh

And if they dont lift this 2 household thing we cant even get our 'kids' home.

No panto. Nothing. What a barrel of festive laughs i am

I love @Burrowzig 's gift giving ideas - think i will set 25th dec for the monthly flea treatment - what greater gift than good health for christmas


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

tabelmabel said:


> @Burrowzig 's gift giving ideas - think i will set 25th dec for the monthly flea treatment - what greater gift than good health for christmas


You crack me up :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

tabelmabel said:


> Found this old thread as i remembered this did come up for discussion before
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/whats-your-dog-getting-for-christmas.521606/
> 
> ...


Yes this year is not looking to promising i face Xmas alone with boxers better make sure they have good gifts or it will just be awkward.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki has got his Xmas toy out he's ready.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Good Lord! Well if that's the size and shape of the SS parcels, I can see how Christmas could be awkward!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

tabelmabel said:


> Good Lord! Well if that's the size and shape of the SS parcels, I can see how Christmas could be awkward!


 So crass I think it's best you don't join in god knows what would come though the post !


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Oh @Boxer123 you have really made me laugh with that - OH has just said 'what you giggling at?!'

Too funny!


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for the tag @Torin. :Hilarious We will take part this year, I will get it sorted out when I finish work


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Jason25 said:


> Thanks for the tag @Torin. :Hilarious We will take part this year, I will get it sorted out when I finish work


Fabulous! Tagging people really is working.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

We are now at 27 participants, which is the same number as last year. Two more days to go until sign-up is closed.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Ever so slightly under 24hrs left to sign up for 2020!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Is the likes and dislikes thread up yet?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> Is the likes and dislikes thread up yet?


No, apologies it was meant to go up yesterday but my day went at 90mph and I literally had no time to do anything. It will go up today though


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sairy said:


> No, apologies it was meant to go up yesterday but my day went at 90mph and I literally had no time to do anything. It will go up today though


No worries  I just wanted to check that it wasn't up and I just hadn't seen it.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm loving reading everyone's likes and dislikes!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm loving reading everyone's likes and dislikes!


Me too. Also I didn't realise how many of us are so similar in age


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> Me too. Also I didn't realise how many of us are so similar in age


It does look like there are a few of us 1987 babies


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

picaresque said:


> It does look like there are a few of us 1987 babies


A good vintage 

p.s. it's my birthday today


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy birthday, @Sarah H !


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Happy birthday, @Sarah H !
> View attachment 450465


Thanks :Happy


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> A good vintage
> 
> p.s. it's my birthday today


Happy birthday!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> A good vintage
> 
> p.s. it's my birthday today


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> A good vintage
> 
> p.s. it's my birthday today


Happy Birthday! xx


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I commented on the age thing to @Sarah H last night :Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarah H said:


> A good vintage
> 
> p.s. it's my birthday today


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy birthday! Hope you're having a lovely day :Happy


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 
I think I'm more excited about SS than my birthday :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I think I'm more excited about SS than my birthday :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Happy belated birthday x


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you to all of you who have already done your likes and dislikes. For those of you who haven't, you still have until next Thursday so there is no rush


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Thank you to all of you who have already done your likes and dislikes. For those of you who haven't, you still have until next Thursday so there is no rush


Sorry...... At work til Midnight, but if it's quiet I'll try and sneak on and get them done (I know we're nowhere near the deadline, but I also know some of this impatient lot will be baying for blood if I leave it too long )


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Yeahhhh, I'm really hoping no one starts to come after me :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi all, thanks to everyone who has already posted on the likes and dislikes thread. We just have three people left to put their likes and dislikes up. This is in no way a naughty list as you still have until next Thursday to do it, but can @Tyton , @Veba and @mrs phas just confirm by liking this post that you are aware of the thread and will have your likes and dislikes up by next Thursday. Any problems then please pm me. Many thanks.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

All done now


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyton said:


> All done now


Fab


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Getting excited to find out who our victim, I mean, very lucky doggo is going to be


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> Getting excited to find out who our victim, I mean, very lucky doggo is going to be


Me too. Not long now!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Getting excited now. How's everyone doing? I've not done any Christmas shopping at all yet but that's mostly because my daughters birthday is first in November so concentrated on getting all her presents for that. Now i have a massive list ready for Christmas though obviously no solid list for SSP quite yet. It feels nice having something to look forward to right now.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Apollo2012 said:


> Getting excited now. How's everyone doing? I've not done any Christmas shopping at all yet but that's mostly because my daughters birthday is first in November so concentrated on getting all her presents for that. Now i have a massive list ready for Christmas though obviously no solid list for SSP quite yet. It feels nice having something to look forward to right now.


I'm excited. I love sending out the messages with who everyone has as their SS. It's one of my favourite bits


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> Getting excited now. How's everyone doing? I've not done any Christmas shopping at all yet but that's mostly because my daughters birthday is first in November so concentrated on getting all her presents for that. Now i have a massive list ready for Christmas though obviously no solid list for SSP quite yet. It feels nice having something to look forward to right now.


One of the reasons why I decided to take part in SS this year, is because I'm already more than half way through my Christmas shopping. I started at the back end of July. 

I agree though - it is nice to have something to look forward to. Especially with the year we've all had.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I'm excited. I love sending out the messages with who everyone has as their SS. It's one of my favourite bits


Ah i love when we find out then i get to start really looking at what to get



LinznMilly said:


> One of the reasons why I decided to take part in SS this year, is because I'm already more than half way through my Christmas shopping. I started at the back end of July.
> 
> I agree though - it is nice to have something to look forward to. Especially with the year we've all had.


I'm a planner :Writing i literally have list for everyone i buy for and when I'm finished i buy it all on the same day. Then it usually all arrives over the week and i wrap it as it comes. If i just picked up things here and there I'd never remember what i had. I have a couple local shops i go to for little things closer to Christmas but other than that i like to get it done all at once :Bag


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

All likes and dislikes are now up, yay! Keep your eyes peeled over the coming days for a message telling you who your SS will be


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sairy said:


> All likes and dislikes are now up, yay! Keep your eyes peeled over the coming days for a message telling you who your SS will be


:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot

 totally chilled out about it all.....


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Eekk exciting


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Even with everything that is going on for Chip at the moment we can't wait to find out who we are buying for


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm so excited :Bag


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Yay can’t wait! With everything that’s gone on this year this might be the only thing I’m looking forward to! :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

All being well we are hoping to send out Secret Santa's today, so keep your eyes peeled. ompus


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

* twiddles thumbs.....* twiddles thumbs...*

EXCITED

*twiddles thumbs....*


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

You say it's clearly a mouse intros carrier, I say it's the best receptacle for drawing names I could find...


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Am I getting a mouse?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

How exciting i can’t wait.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I HAVE MY RECIEPIENTS! Now to spend all my money on dog stuff.....


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

JoanneF said:


> Am I getting a mouse?


Bahahaha. No


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Torin. said:


> Bahahaha. No


Oh  I got rather excited by the prospect


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have my doggy, time to get planning, and shopping :Watching :Writing :Woot


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I have my recipient.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Me too!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

And me !


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

YAY ! I have my doggy , time to spend , spend , spend 
something good to do


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ooh exciting, I have mine. Now to start shopping :Woot


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm so excited to buy for our SS 

Could i ask you all to vote for Tilly's photo to help her win  Thanks 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1256266671407974&id=668375693530411


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tillystar said:


> I'm so excited to buy for our SS
> 
> Could i ask you all to vote for Tilly's photo to help her win  Thanks
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1256266671407974&id=668375693530411


Done


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Done


Thanks 
It's ended now but we won


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tillystar said:


> Thanks
> It's ended now but we won


Congratulations to you and of course to Tilly she is such a cutie


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Has anyone done any shopping yet? I went around a garden centre earlier and it made me feel really Christmassy


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Has anyone done any shopping yet? I went around a garden centre earlier and it made me feel really Christmassy


noooo...... of course not......:Angelic


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I've started mine but I always second guess myself and worry that I shoud have chosen something else once I've made a purchase


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Sairy said:


> Has anyone done any shopping yet? I went around a garden centre earlier and it made me feel really Christmassy


I've got a few bits and pieces in or in their way.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a couple of bits on their way


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I've thought a lot about my clue and nothing about the rest of it.
Mostly because I'm currently stressing about Cad being collarless (he lost it on a walk at the weekend, and going back the next day to crawl around in the undergrowth achieved nothing). Cad is probably very glad that I've already written his likes and dislikes so that I can't say he's on the naughty list for this year!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Torin. said:


> I've thought a lot about my clue and nothing about the rest of it.
> Mostly because I'm currently stressing about Cad being collarless (he lost it on a walk at the weekend, and going back the next day to crawl around in the undergrowth achieved nothing). Cad is probably very glad that I've already written his likes and dislikes so that I can't say he's on the naughty list for this year!


Oh! _The_ _clue_! I'm tying myself in knots over _the clue_!

Luckily I've already come up with ideas for the main pressies.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Well..... Today Sam has had a blowout of the Christmas goodies I had stashed somewhere. I've found an odd bit of Christmas's foil wrapping the last few days when I got home from work, but today the dining room and living room were littered with them. 

I don't even know where he got them from! He's way too smart that dog !

Will need to start buying all over again but with specific dogs in mind now (not a clue that there's multiples... I know how sneaky you SS sleuths are.... I have three parcels to buy)


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyton said:


> Well..... Today Sam has had a blowout of the Christmas goodies I had stashed somewhere. I've found an odd bit of Christmas's foil wrapping the last few days when I got home from work, but today the dining room and living room were littered with them.
> 
> I don't even know where he got them from! He's way too smart that dog !
> 
> Will need to start buying all over again but with specific dogs in mind now (not a clue that there's multiples... I know how sneaky you SS sleuths are.... I have three parcels to buy)


Oh dear, good old Sam!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Oh dear, good old Sam!


He's now just vomited up a pair of socks!

I despair of this boy sometimes (plus would like to alter my likes/dislikes to add that socks always make for a good Christmas present....... Oh, and I'm running out of them!)


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Hope everyone's having fun plotting, stalking and buying!

Just thought I'd post a reminder of help - If you have any extra questions about the dog(s) you are buying for that aren't answered in the Likes and Dislikes thread, you're more than welcome to message whichever of me and @Sairy is your primary contact to get them asked. We can then ask the dog's person without giving anything away at all as to who you are


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Caught Holly on Zooplus this morning. I think she was shopping for her SS but she definitely added some extra bits to the basket for her


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

My first few bits have arrived and are wrapped , there was also Chips Christmas pressy but I gave in and let him have it now


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> My first few bits have arrived and are wrapped , there was also Chips Christmas pressy but I gave in and let him have it now


Pffft, to hang with waiting, you can always get him something else nearer the time


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tyton said:


> Pffft, to hang with waiting, you can always get him something else nearer the time


lol my thoughts exactly especially with how things are at the moment


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Has anyone been listening to Christmas music yet? I'm thinking I might have some on today - makes a nice change from listening to the depressing news.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

@Sairy i was looking at Xmas trees today I think mine is going up very early ! I like the lights it makes everything pretty. Just waiting for Halloween and our holiday then will be getting my crimbles on. Boxers are due to be very spoilt:


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

@Sairy, not Christmas music, but dud watch a couple of Christmas movies yesterday, including 'The Christmas Shepherd', and did think about you and Holly


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

What is this movie, and does it have a GSD in!? :Woot


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sairy said:


> What is this movie, and does it have a GSD in!? :Woot


Yep, a GSD is the 'Shepherd' bit. It's a cheesey romance, but at least there's a nice dog in the middle of it all, was on the Sony Christmas movie channel yesterday


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyton said:


> Yep, a GSD is the 'Shepherd' bit. It's a cheesey romance, but at least there's a nice dog in the middle of it all, was on the Sony Christmas movie channel yesterday


Thanks, I will look it up


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

How have I only just discovered B&M have a nice selection of affordable dog related stuff!!  Lily has to be a toy tester - I was restrained, it was only one :Hilarious

Already been listening to Christmas songs - through earphones so I think that's acceptable 

Kinda got to get Halloween out the way - got something cheesy for Lily to _hopefully _wear with pride :Hilarious If it goes well - I'll spam dog chat with pictures of the goofball.

Feeling a bit flat about no puppy - sadly the litter didn't have any LUA boys. There is another planned litter for December with a different breeder so fingers crossed.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I think we might put some Xmas decs up early this year. Not yet though, we'll get past October and Halloween first!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I haven't done any wrapping yet, but got most of the "stocking filler" stuff in. I get paid next week, so plan to get the "main" stuff in then.

I'll probably wrap them all at the same time.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I've done all my planning and started my shopping now - very much enjoying being able to browse for things for a non-Cad dog. You don't really realise how narrow you tend to look for your own until suddenly you can look and consider a whole bunch more angles!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm ordering stuff just for the boxes :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
I'll get some the right size eventually!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Been Santa-ring today. Ordered a few bits.
Need to check if I have enough wrapping paper.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sarah H said:


> I'm ordering stuff just for the boxes :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> I'll get some the right size eventually!


There was an online buy I was in two minds about and in the end it was the box that clinched the deal... :Bag


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Got the important Christmas gift shopping done today
All my SS presents


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Sarah H said:


> I'm ordering stuff just for the boxes :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> I'll get some the right size eventually!





picaresque said:


> There was an online buy I was in two minds about and in the end it was the box that clinched the deal... :Bag


All you box-hunters are very welcome to order me stuff, and then I can tell you what the box is like, and if appropriate, send on the box without you having the hassle of more stuff 

No takers? Hmm, well I thought it a very generous offer


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I've got the main pressies bought and got some more that should be arriving in the next few days. No box though! 

I'm struggling on the clue too, what have people done in the past? I need some ideas :Shy


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Torin. said:


> All you box-hunters are very welcome to order me stuff, and then I can tell you what the box is like, and if appropriate, send on the box without you having the hassle of more stuff
> 
> No takers? Hmm, well I thought it a very generous offer


If you'll put Cad in with the appropriately sized box it's a deal


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm struggling on the clue too, what have people done in the past? I need some ideas :Shy


Maybe browse the previous opening/ guessing threads? People usually post photos of their clues, although you'll probably have to do some scrolling & clicking to work them out based on participants that year.



picaresque said:


> If you'll put Cad in with the appropriately sized box it's a deal


Errrrrrrrrrrrrrm. No


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Torin. said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrrrm. No


Go on, I'll give you Gelert in a temporary swap just to confuse people


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Go on, I'll give you Gelert in a temporary swap just to confuse people


Hmmm there's something different abut your dog....have you lost weight??? Or height?? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Go on, I'll give you Gelert in a temporary swap just to confuse people


OMG that would be hilarious!

@Sarah H if there's no scale in the photo, or you're just browsing past, it's not as easy as you might think to tell them apart, especially on first glance vs a proper look. We know it sounds ridiculous :Hilarious


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Getting ideas for a PF ‘Gelly or Cad’ challenge


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sorry I've been a bit quiet on here! I'm trying to find a suitable box and doing research. I have a few things in mind just need to order them! Exciting!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I've ordered a couple of bits and have my box


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Teddy-dog said:


> Sorry I've been a bit quiet on here! I'm trying to find a suitable box and doing research. I have a few things in mind just need to order them! Exciting!


I'm too afraid to say much in case I give myself away. :Woot :Hilarious

I have my box.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I have my jiffy bag.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I should be expecting some bought things to arrive any day now.... impatience!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Packed and waiting for payday to post


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am all bought and wrapped but need a box the right size


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

First present has just arrived - I am ridiculously excited!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> I'm too afraid to say much in case I give myself away. :Woot :Hilarious
> 
> I have my box.


Haha I know that's one of the problems! If you say you posted it and then some posts they've received it you might be able to work out who is who.

I think most people don't say when they've posted? Unless we're all bluffing of course


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> I think most people don't say when they've posted? Unless we're all bluffing of course


NOOO don't say when you post toooo easy to work out who it is if you do lol


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha I know that's one of the problems! If you say you posted it and then some posts they've received it you might be able to work out who is who.
> 
> I think most people don't say when they've posted? Unless we're all bluffing of course


The first year I played I was so excited, I posted a photo of my first wrapped present!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Definitely don't post to say you've sent your parcel! As it said in the PMs with your SS details:


> But remember don't post on the group that you have sent it as it might give the game away!


For this very reason hehe.

That's also why proof of postage needs to be PMed to whichever of @Sairy and myself gave you your details initially - that way we can track which parcels are at what stage in combination with the received thread, but you guys will hopefully be more in the dark about it 

Less officially for my own records (I'm bound to forget...), I've started my present pile in the dog drawer with coats/ jumpers in.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Torin. said:


> That's also why proof of postage needs to be PMed


How do we do that - is a photo of the recipient's name and address and the stamps on the parcel enough, or do we need PO tracking info, or recorded delivery?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I think the shopping part is complete  
Unless I change my mind.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

JoanneF said:


> How do we do that - is a photo of the recipient's name and address and the stamps on the parcel enough, or do we need PO tracking info, or recorded delivery?


Photo of receipt's fine  They usually include price (obvious if parcel or just letter), postcode it's going to and date, which is good enough for us to mark off that it's been posted. We trust you guys not to fake a non-parcel! So like do tracked or another courier if you prefer, but absolutely don't have to. It's mostly so that we're aware of which parcels are 'on the move' and when, to mark off a) that they've been dispatched and b) that they've arrived.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

JoanneF said:


> How do we do that - is a photo of the recipient's name and address and the stamps on the parcel enough, or do we need PO tracking info, or recorded delivery?


Bearing in mind this is my first time too, I'm going on experiences of posting other items...

Fairly sure you get a receipt of postage.



ForestWomble said:


> I think the shopping part is complete
> Unless I change my mind.


Lucky you! . I'm aiming to get my shopping part finished sometime in the next week. 

Then the girls will be shut in the bedroom, Christmas songs will be going on, and I'll get wrapping (which I'm looking forward to  )


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> How do we do that - is a photo of the recipient's name and address and the stamps on the parcel enough, or do we need PO tracking info, or recorded delivery?


yeah just ask for proof of postage if you're going to the post office and take a picture of that. I'm sure that's what I've done in the past


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> How do we do that - is a photo of the recipient's name and address and the stamps on the parcel enough, or do we need PO tracking info, or recorded delivery?


You don't have to have tracking, but if I'm sending royal mail i send recorded which usually isn't much more than normal post also sometimes it's cheaper to send through a courier which obviously includes tracking


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I've been so stressed at work the last couple of weeks that now I'm looking forward to doing some SS shopping this weekend, online of course now that the lockdown has officially started! It will make a nice change from being yelled at by angry people!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I send mine via PO and get a receipt which I photo and send that to our little helpers. 

Right now I have one box, not sure if it's the right size! And everything I've ordered for our 2 recipients is piled in there out the way of marauding woofers.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

*****DO NOT TELL EVERYONE ON HERE WHEN YOU HAVE POSTED YOUR PARCEL*****

We need to keep the mystery to it all and if you tell us you've posted your parcel then it may give the game away.

Holly has a good idea for her clue this year. We try to do something different every year.

Off to a local pet shop tomorrow so going to be picking stuff up for our SS :Woot


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

The clue is always the bit I struggle with! Already been trying to work out what to do for it!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Teddy-dog said:


> The clue is always the bit I struggle with! Already been trying to work out what to do for it!


I've been working on the clue since I signed up.  :Hilarious


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I've got one clue figured out....
Always have a house full of boxes (dogs that do scentwork lol, plus ex that's forever ordering stuff online and we'll trained to give me first refusal on any packaging lol) 

It's just gifts, paper and two more clues to figure out!

When's our next deadline again?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I've got one clue figured out....
> Always have a house full of boxes (dogs that do scentwork lol, plus ex that's forever ordering stuff online and we'll trained to give me first refusal on any packaging lol)
> 
> It's just gifts, paper and two more clues to figure out!
> ...


1st December.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

You know you've been obsessing a bit too much about SS when you're watching the local news bulletin in which a teacher is on the phone to a parent saying "I'm phoning up to say your food parcel will be..."

And you have to stop yourself from shouting "_Don't tell them when you're posting it!"_

:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious :Bag


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> 1st December.


Thanks, I was just joking as I still have so much to plan and buy..... I know there's still loads of time.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyton said:


> I've got one clue figured out....
> Always have a house full of boxes (dogs that do scentwork lol, plus ex that's forever ordering stuff online and we'll trained to give me first refusal on any packaging lol)
> 
> It's just gifts, paper and two more clues to figure out!
> ...


Parcel sending by 1st December.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyton said:


> Thanks, I was just joking as I still have so much to plan and buy..... I know there's still loads of time.


Ah, didn't realise you were joking :Bag


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Thanks, I was just joking as I still have so much to plan and buy..... I know there's still loads of time.





Sairy said:


> Ah, didn't realise you were joking :Bag


Yeah, same here.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Holly has been out shopping for her SS this morning


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Sairy said:


> Holly has been out shopping for her SS this morning
> 
> View attachment 452642


I've also just realised that it looks like she's got a pair of giant blue testicles dangling above her head!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

The shopping part is not complete after all. 

The postie delivered something earlier, I was otherwise occupied when it came through the letterbox so Bungo took it and got into it, he is very happy and I need to reorder it.  :Hilarious


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> The shopping part is not complete after all.
> 
> The postie delivered something earlier, I was otherwise occupied when it came through the letterbox so Bungo took it and got into it, he is very happy and I need to reorder it.  :Hilarious


At least your recipient can be assured the gift has been thoroughly tested


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I think I might have to order another one of one secret santa item that arrived today too! Darcy was very taken with it when it arrived today so she might need her own one


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I've also just realised that it looks like she's got a pair of giant blue testicles dangling above her head!


Bobby would love those, we're still not fully forgiven for his little op in March.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Bobby would love those, we're still not fully forgiven for his little op in March.


Hahahaha :Hilarious


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

A little birdie has told me that one SS has already been dispatched!
So please can everyone keep a lookout for an unexpected parcel rather than assuming it's SS things you ordered for your own SS without checking


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

oooh someone's on the ball!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wow, that was speedy!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

That's really quick. :Wideyed


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

EEK LOOK WHAT ARRIVED THIS MORNING!!!







excuse the mess I'm in the middle of finalising my homemade doggie advent calendars as a sideline to my walking business during lockdown I started selling treats & had the idea of the calendars well sales when a bit crazy!! 
IM SUPER EXCITED NOW & CAN'T WAIT!!! 
THANK YOU SO MUCH TO OUR SS


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We went to the pet shop today got some SS bits then came home I was desperate for a wee so chucked the bags on the floor. Loki ransacked them so looks like I need to go shopping again !


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

OK guys we are in lockdown again. I'm assuming the post office is still going to be open so we can post parcels???


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> OK guys we are in lockdown again. I'm assuming the post office is still going to be open so we can post parcels???


It was last time should be ok I hope.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> OK guys we are in lockdown again. I'm assuming the post office is still going to be open so we can post parcels???


Eeeeek!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> OK guys we are in lockdown again. I'm assuming the post office is still going to be open so we can post parcels???


Yes but possible limited hours I know my local one was last time.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Tillystar said:


> EEK LOOK WHAT ARRIVED THIS MORNING!!!
> View attachment 453219
> excuse the mess I'm in the middle of finalising my homemade doggie advent calendars as a sideline to my walking business during lockdown I started selling treats & had the idea of the calendars well sales when a bit crazy!!
> IM SUPER EXCITED NOW & CAN'T WAIT!!!
> THANK YOU SO MUCH TO OUR SS


:Woot So exciting!

Your dog walking dogs are very lucky dogs. 



Boxer123 said:


> We went to the pet shop today got some SS bits then came home I was desperate for a wee so chucked the bags on the floor. Loki ransacked them so looks like I need to go shopping again !


Oh, Loki. What are we going to do with you? :Facepalm *Shakes head in dispair.*

Our SS recipient's box is on the top of the fridge, well out the way of Milly and Honey, but I have no idea how many times I've just dumped bags down at the top of the stairs and rushed to the bathroom, so I know how easily done it is.



Tillystar said:


> Yes but possible limited hours I know my local one was last time.


Mine was open for only 2hrs last time, between 7-9am.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

If anyone can't make it to a post office or it would be too risky - there are couriers who will collect from your home.

Websites like https://www.parcel2go.com/ you can put in the weight and measurements of the parcel and it will give you quotes from different companies for collection or drop off at certain shops/off licenses. You can choose a tracking option too - you mainly just need access to a printer to print off the shipping label


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

ShibaPup said:


> If anyone can't make it to a post office or it would be too risky - there are couriers who will collect from your home.
> 
> Websites like https://www.parcel2go.com/ you can put in the weight and measurements of the parcel and it will give you quotes from different companies for collection or drop off at certain shops/off licenses. You can choose a tracking option too - you mainly just need access to a printer to print off the shipping label


There's a coupppple of them where you don't need a printer if you pay a few pence more. I don't know which ones, but someone bought something from me recently they did the courier paying part and picked that option - I just had to have it packaged and be in at the right time. Maybe something else knows the vital missing it of info xD


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Ooh fab, I need to get the parcels received thread up. Will do that ASAP. Meanwhile, now that parcels have started arriving, make you don't disclose whether or not you've sent your parcel yet on here.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

So has anyone done any of the following yet:

1. Put their Christmas tree up
2. Listened to Christmas music
3. Consumed Christmas food and drink (e.g. mince pies, mulled wine etc)
4. Worn a Christmassy item of clothing
5. Completed their Christmas shopping
6. Watched a Christmas film
7. Anything else Christmas related

So far I've listened to some Christmas music. I figured after the crappy year I needed some musical joy in my life


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Sairy said:


> So has anyone done any of the following yet:
> 
> 1. Put their Christmas tree up
> 2. Listened to Christmas music
> ...


I've already had mince pies and more or less finished Chrismas shopping. Just the pets to buy for. (Which may or may not include our SS  )


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sairy said:


> So has anyone done any of the following yet:
> 
> 1. Put their Christmas tree up
> 2. Listened to Christmas music
> ...


I've watched a few Christmas films... mainly on soggy Sundays when I felt the need of a bit of comfort  
I'm making inroads into shopping - trying to do more of mine with local/individual business/craftsmen this year, so it's taking a bit of digging around to find them and now waiting on things being made etc. but all good .... plus I may have added a few treats for myself at the same time


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I have eaten Stollen cake.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have watched Christmas films 
Done most of my Christmas present shopping 
Wrapped what has already been brought 
Eaten a yule log ( made it for Christmas but needed to spoil myself lol )


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyton said:


> I've watched a few Christmas films... mainly on soggy Sundays when I felt the need of a bit of comfort
> I'm making inroads into shopping - trying to do more of mine with local/individual business/craftsmen this year, so it's taking a bit of digging around to find them and now waiting on things being made etc. but all good .... plus I may have added a few treats for myself at the same time


We have decided not to buy much in terms of presents this year, mainly because we cannot afford much. So OH has decided to make candles for everyone.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> I have watched Christmas films
> Done most of my Christmas present shopping
> Wrapped what has already been brought
> Eaten a yule log ( made it for Christmas but needed to spoil myself lol )


Yule log is one of my favourite Christmas foods :Hungry


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I am desperate to put my tree up trying to wait a bit. Done some shopping and of course listened to some music on my runs.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I've chatted with friends about when we're going to put up decorations this year. It's been jointly agreed that our various homes are going early for seasonal cheer, but we haven't quite decided when. Doing it as a community decision is feeling more cheery as a bunch of us live alone.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> I am desperate to put my tree up trying to wait a bit. Done some shopping and of course listened to some music on my runs.


A lot of people round where I live have Christmas lights and tree's up already , I think a lot of people are doing it to cheer themselves up after the year we have had


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> A lot of people round where I live have Christmas lights and tree's up already , I think a lot of people are doing it to cheer themselves up after the year we have had


I think this weekend or next. I love the lights.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a Christmas candle that I've been lighting but otherwise am just feeling too generally sad to do anything else, I usually love all things Christmas related but just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

The only thing that's delaying my putting up of the tree is the fact that the poor tree is likely to get some serious abuse this year. Not only do we have Herbie the ginger cat, who likes to sit in the tree and bat the baubles off and Holly's giant tail which can clear the decks with one wag, but we also have mini hooman this year who is into EVERYTHING! It will be like a gameshow trying to keep the tree standing and in one piece!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

pinklizzy said:


> I have a Christmas candle that I've been lighting but otherwise am just feeling too generally sad to do anything else, I usually love all things Christmas related but just can't bring myself to do it.


Oh no, I'm sorry to hear this. I hope SS can cheer you up a little. Despite all the awful things that have happened this year, I am very much of the belief that there is still plenty to be happy about. Sending you licks from Holly.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Nothing xmassy yet apart from SS shopping! My brother's birthday is at the beginning of Dec so we tend to hold off on Xmas until that's done. 

Oh I lie, I put on one of those awful Xmas films the other day, you know the type, a really formulaic romance with bad acting and lots of fake snow :Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sairy said:


> So has anyone done any of the following yet:
> 
> 1. Put their Christmas tree up
> 2. Listened to Christmas music
> ...


Most prezzies are here or on the way, a few more need ordering, then at some point I need to get started with the wrapping. That is the only Christmassy thing I've done so far. 
No decorations for me this year sadly, but Bungo will have his Christmas collar so that'll be something.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sairy said:


> So has anyone done any of the following yet:
> 
> 1. Put their Christmas tree up
> 2. Listened to Christmas music
> ...


I've watched a christmas film - Home alone 1 and 2, I put a Christmas music list on when we had the first frost of the year a couple days ago :Hilarious and i put Christmas socks on last week 

The only reason my decorations aren't up is because the cat spends the whole time climbing the tree and i spend the whole time redecorating it so we don't put it up until dec 1st :Cat


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Apollo2012 said:


> I've watched a christmas film - Home alone 1 and 2, I put a Christmas music list on when we had the first frost of the year a couple days ago :Hilarious and i put Christmas socks on last week
> 
> The only reason my decorations aren't up is because the cat spends the whole time climbing the tree and i spend the whole time redecorating it so we don't put it up until dec 1st :Cat


Sounds like you have similar issues to me :Cat


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I've just done a little bit of Christmas shopping & my little wooden wall Christmas tree arrive today


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Sounds like you have similar issues to me :Cat


Honestly she drives me crazy, even if she does make a cute Christmas ornament :Hilarious


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

House 5 doors up from me has ALL their decs up, inside and out, flashing and tinkling away
1st Dec is early enough, for me, thank you


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Further to my post above
Taken today


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> Further to my post above
> Taken today
> 
> View attachment 454170


There's about 3 around here who have their decorations up too. Normally it would irritate me, but this year, I can understand why. Like I've said before, it's the reason why I'm taking part in SS (but totally hooked  )


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

I’ve never done a secret Santa before. Can someone tell me, do I leave tags on the toys and put recipe in the box so they can return them or exchange for something else? I’ve just finished buying so now it’s time to wrap and post it lol


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Jason25 said:


> I've never done a secret Santa before. Can someone tell me, do I leave tags on the toys and put recipe in the box so they can return them or exchange for something else? I've just finished buying so now it's time to wrap and post it lol


You can leave tags on toys if you want, but there is absolutely no need to put the receipt in as I am sure your SS will not need to return anything.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Sairy said:


> You can leave tags on toys if you want, but there is absolutely no need to put the receipt in as I am sure your SS will not need to return anything.


Awesome thanks


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki says let's get crumbles going.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

As we edge closer December I'm wondering if there will be more parcels being sent this week. *excited*


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Teddy is super excited waiting for his parcel! Can’t wait to see his face


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Holly is also excited. She keeps waiting at the window watching for deliveries.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Gelly's Got Mail







He looks very serious because I was using Schmackos to distract him from the allure of the parcel (boxes are fun) and his stomachbrain took over...

Thank you Secret Santa, I have now stashed the box safely on top of the wardrobe until Xmas


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

picaresque said:


> Gelly's Got Mail
> View attachment 454984
> 
> He looks very serious because I was using Schmackos to distract him from the allure of the parcel (boxes are fun) and his stomachbrain took over...
> ...


Awesome! Could you also put your picture on the parcels received thread just so we have them all together?

P. S. Well done on the distraction with schmackos. Holly loves boxes too and wanted to open all of George's presents on his birthday!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Here is the link to the parcels received thread. It got lost a bit because no one has received anything for a bit.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pf-secret-santa-2020-parcels-received.532733/


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sairy said:


> Awesome! Could you also put your picture on the parcels received thread just so we have them all together?
> 
> P. S. Well done on the distraction with schmackos. Holly loves boxes too and wanted to open all of George's presents on his birthday!


Oh bugger, major brain fog today.
Will put it on the right thread now :Bag


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

picaresque said:


> Oh bugger, major brain fog today.
> Will put it on the right thread now :Bag


No worries and thanks.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

My girls have no idea they _should_ be excited. :Hilarious


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo can't wait he's been checking any boxes or even bags coming in the house for presents for him :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi all, just a reminder that next Tuesday is the last day to post your SS parcels. If anyone is going to have an issue with this then please let your SS contact (myself or Torin.) know.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo waiting patiently for his SS to arrive. He's sick of watching me wrap all his small humans presents


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Apollo2012 said:


> Apollo waiting patiently for his SS to arrive. He's sick of watching me wrap all his small humans presents
> 
> View attachment 455589


Naww bless his little cottons xx


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just a few parcels left to be received, but they are all accounted for which is great. 

Thank you so much everyone for keeping myself and Torin. in the loop about things.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

All parcels have now officially arrived - whoop whoop!

It wasn't an easy journey, not because of anyone on here but due to various issues with postal services. I would like to thank everyone for getting back to us quickly when there were issues, and particularly @Torin. for all the help. I believe we were both swans in this process.

Unfortunately, as a result of the postal issues we had to dip into the SS funds to resolve issues. Therefore, there is not much money left to give to charity. I, myself, am going to top this up and if anyone else would like to do so then please let me know. I hope to send the money off to the charity next Monday.

Torin and I have decided that this year, due to his health battles and the fact that he is a loyal member of PF secret santa, we would like to make the donation in honour of Chip. Therefore, we will be donating the money to a pug rescue. I am currently looking into which one, but if anyone would like to suggest one then please do so.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sairy said:


> All parcels have now officially arrived - whoop whoop!
> 
> It wasn't an easy journey, not because of anyone on here but due to various issues with postal services. I would like to thank everyone for getting back to us quickly when there were issues, and particularly @Torin. for all the help. I believe we were both swans in this process.
> 
> ...


I would be happy to donate, same details as before?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> I would be happy to donate, same details as before?


Thanks, yes the same as before.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Lovely idea for the charity  I've sent some extra pennies. X


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> Lovely idea for the charity  I've sent some extra pennies. X


Thank you x


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Also, just to remind everyone that opening can start from the 19th, which is this Saturday. I will put up the opening thread later this week. Please have your opening pictures up by the 25th if possible as guessing will take place from 25th-28th. We've made the timings a bit tighter this year to try and keep up the momentum


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Sairy said:


> All parcels have now officially arrived - whoop whoop!
> 
> It wasn't an easy journey, not because of anyone on here but due to various issues with postal services. I would like to thank everyone for getting back to us quickly when there were issues, and particularly @Torin. for all the help. I believe we were both swans in this process.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to give a little more.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I've sent a few pence.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Also, just to remind everyone that opening can start from the 19th, which is this Saturday. I will put up the opening thread later this week. Please have your opening pictures up by the 25th if possible as guessing will take place from 25th-28th. We've made the timings a bit tighter this year to try and keep up the momentum


I won't be opening until the 25th...I "should" be able to post the pics the same day but just in case I will make sure to post them on Boxing day morning.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I think we might open ours on Christmas Eve, I have the day off this year and it's Biggles' birthday so it can be part of his celebration!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Also, just to remind everyone that opening can start from the 19th, which is this Saturday. I will put up the opening thread later this week. Please have your opening pictures up by the 25th if possible as guessing will take place from 25th-28th. We've made the timings a bit tighter this year to try and keep up the momentum


I too am planning on opening on the 25th, I intend to post photos/video of the opening on the same day, but my internet connection goes very slow, or even refuses to work when lots of people in the village are using it at the same time, so I might have to post a bit later, hopefully on Boxing Day at the latest.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

That's fine folks. We originally said post by the 28th, which is still the case, but guessing can take place from the 25th.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I may be another Boxing Day opener.... First time in 21 Christmasses since I graduated that I'm actually working on Christmas Day, going to be a shock to the system


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Torin and I have decided that this year, due to his health battles and the fact that he is a loyal member of PF secret santa, we would like to make the donation in honour of Chip. Therefore, we will be donating the money to a pug rescue. I am currently looking into which one, but if anyone would like to suggest one then please do so.


Thank you BOTH so much for thinking of Chip and honouring him in this way 
and for all the work you have both done in organising SS again this year .


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

You all seem so organised.  I have no idea when I plan to give the girls their SS parcel.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

LinznMilly said:


> You all seem so organised.  I have no idea when I plan to give the girls their SS parcel.


We usually do Christmas day, which we will probably do again this year, but I may reconsider as I suspect Christmas day will be mayhem this year with a toddler opening his presents from Father Christmas.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> You all seem so organised.  I have no idea when I plan to give the girls their SS parcel.


I'm like you - no idea!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo will be opening Christmas day. I will likely upload his pictures in the evening


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm thinking of giving the girls their SS box on Tuesday or Wednesday. They've got a _ton_ of presents this year already - not just from me, but family too, so I imagine they'll be overwhelmed. Especially Honey.

They don't know how lucky they are.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

We need to do some tidying before any presents are opened. George has some big presents this year and I'm wondering where we're going to put everything.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi all, this is the final call for anyone wanting to donate any more money to the charity. I am planning to send the money tomorrow.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I've decided Cad will be opening after I've vacuumed the carpet for photos :Hilarious


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I was thinking about doing it today but Gelly’s been a bit unwell with d&v. He has perked up a bit since this morning so I’m not too worried. Hopefully in the next couple of days.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> I'm thinking of giving the girls their SS box on Tuesday or Wednesday. They've got a _ton_ of presents this year already - not just from me, but family too, so I imagine they'll be overwhelmed. Especially Honey.
> 
> They don't know how lucky they are.


Lucky dogs the boys have had a fair few but have already opened a lot. My niece choose them a squeaking frying pan.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

picaresque said:


> I was thinking about doing it today but Gelly's been a bit unwell with d&v. He has perked up a bit since this morning so I'm not too worried. Hopefully in the next couple of days.


Oh no! Poor Gelly! Glad he's perked up a bit.



Boxer123 said:


> Lucky dogs the boys have had a fair few but have already opened a lot. My niece choose them a squeaking frying pan.


I'm trying _really_ hard to be patient and not give the girls all of theirs.  :Bag


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Torin. said:


> I've decided Cad will be opening after I've vacuumed the carpet for photos :Hilarious


In this house that would give me about a five minute window before the fluff clouds reform!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Torin. said:


> I've decided Cad will be opening after I've vacuumed the carpet for photos :Hilarious


I was getting some nice xmas photos of them under the tree this morning and thought the carpet could do with a vacuum before I take any more pics!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Tyton said:


> In this house that would give me about a five minute window before the fluff clouds reform!


It gives me about 5 minutes before Cad shreds something else. Why oh why did the previous people who live here put down pale carpets?!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> It gives me about 5 minutes before Cad shreds something else. Why oh why did the previous people who live here put down pale carpets?!


We have a pale carpet and it's a flippin nightmare. We didn't choose it, might I add - it was already here when we bought the house. It sends a small portion of its life being cream coloured, and the rest of the time it's varying shades of brown and black, with chunks of Holly all over it.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi all, a few days later than intended, but this morning I sent £25 to Muffin Pug Rescue.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Cadvan will be opening his later - we made our usual big boxing day walk happen on Christmas Eve instead. So today is all about being fun for Cad 










But first I need to move Talorc to his new cage location


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasper hasnt slept all day, he's been so busy with his new toys. This is him now :Hilarious 





He's definitely going to sleep tonight!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

So excited for tomorrow  going to be juggling Apollo, Nyx and my 10 year old daughter opening presents. So pre-warning that my lounge will probably look like a bomb site :Hilarious but i love watching them all so excited. Apollo is already resting up in anticipation :Hilarious


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I've had this on and off all day


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

This is my current view










She's like "Muuuum I wanna open my presents now!"

We're doing all presents tomorrow morning, which is going to be mayhem, especially because George has a tonne of presents to open!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Is it Xmas yet hooman ?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Haha I'm doing Teddy's in the morning! 
He's ready


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha I'm doing Teddy's in the morning!
> He's ready
> 
> View attachment 458186


Love his bandana!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

PawsOnMe said:


> Love his bandana!


It's very fitting :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

That nose!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone 
Thanks for all your messages/comments I didn't want to take over the opening thread.
Here's Tilly with her 2020 prezzie haul & still a few to open tomorrow  
Huge thanks again to our SS !


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

What's everyone's favourite gift this year but of course doggy related here's mine & it couldn't be any truer :Hilarious


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

@LinznMilly


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Tillystar said:


> @LinznMilly


Ahh, brilliant.  I don't know why I was worried.  Thanks for sharing.

How's your mum?


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Ahh, brilliant.  I don't know why I was worried.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> How's your mum?


Shes ok in herself at the moment. She will start chemotherapy on 7th January. I'm hoping she doesn't get too many of the side effects but has to self isolate after her treatment due to covid-19. I'm avoiding people myself as my parents are my bubble so not to put either at risk but luckily been a dog walker (seeing my clients at 2m) i can easy avoid everyone.
Thank you for asking.
Tilly enjoying a braided Lamb chew


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tillystar said:


> @LinznMilly


Aww she's loving that. I'm sure Holly has the same ball - very good.


----------

